# My Favorite Bach Cantatas (calvinpv)



## leonsm (Jan 15, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Our Top Ten Bach Cantatas:
> 
> 1. BWV 140 "Wachet auf, ruft uns die Stimme"
> 2. BWV 80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott"
> ...


----------

